# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  كيفية التعامل مع اجهزة ( LG IF ( Infineon على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*   
LG IF / Infineon*   *قائمة بالاجهزة  المدعومة على التورنادو * *INFINEON:- A110,   A130,  A133, A133GO, C100, C105, C300, C300GO, C305, C310, GB100,   GB101, GB102,  GB105, GB106, GB107, GB108, GB109, GB110, GB115, GB125,   GB130, GB220,  GB220nGO, GB230, GB280, GC900, GC900E, GC900F, GD350,   GD510, GD510N,  GM360, GM360I, GM600, GS100, GS101, GS102, GS105, GS106,   GS107, GS108,  GS170, GS290, GS290GO, GS290N, GS390GO, GS500, GS500G,   GS500GX, GS500V,  GT350, GT350GO, GT350i, GU220, GU230, GW520, GW525,   KE260, KE600, KE608,  KE770, KE800, KE820, KE850, KE850A, KE858, KE970,   KE970G, KF510,  KF510D, KG270, KG271, KG275, KG276, KG278, KG285,  KG288,  KG289, KG70,  KG77, KG90N, KG99, KM380, KM380C, KM380D, KM380T,  KM385D,  KM386C, KM900,  KM900E, KM900F, KM900G, KP100, KP105, KP106,  KP107,  KP108, KP109, KP500 , KP500N, KP501,  KP502,  KP502GO, KP505, KP550, KP570Q, KS360,  KS365, ME600D, ME770C,  ME770D,  ME820C, ME830D, ME850C, ME850D, ME970D,  MG160, MG161, T300,  T310,  T310I, T310N, T315, T315I, T320, T320E, T320G,  T325  * *نختار جهاز  LG KP500   * *لتعريف الجهاز نحمل
LG Infineon USB Driver* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *نفتح برنامج LG_GSM                                         * *وبالتالي نكون قد انجزنا المهمة على اكمل وجه
 وبالتوفيق              * **

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله على خويا

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي 
تقبل مروري

----------


## walaa fares

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## bibars

شكرا

----------


## hadi2000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير طعيمة

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## حسين يعقوب

هائل شغل برفشينال

----------


## ghazi73

meci  beaucoup mon frere

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## amranesat

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب

----------

